#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Demon occupation

## Chr1989

Hey 

Do you guys know what the typicals "symptoms" of a occupation bye a demon?

----------


## crowley666

pea soup and spinning heads of course. Didn't Hollywood tell you. Of course take what I said with a loaf of salt. Someone here with more knowledge on the subject will help you. There are alot of threads on this as well, if your chomping at the bit, which if this is genuine demon possesion I'm sure you are.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Jesus, and please forgive me, although I don't care, you can not be possessed by a demon, only in your mind if you are so inclined. Hey i made a rhyme. I think it is Blinis with caviar and Vodka time.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

The supernatural, the ghost whisperer and John Landis.

----------


## Chr1989

> Jesus, and please forgive me, although I don't care, you can not be possessed by a demon, only in your mind if you are so inclined. Hey i made a rhyme. I think it is Blinis with caviar and Vodka time.


If we open us for the spiritworld the forces in there can occopy us..

----------


## crowley666

If what you say is true chris, I'm never going back there.They'll bite my head off.

----------


## Kata Samoes

It's pretty near impossible to be possessed.

----------


## zero

an ancient copout, it wasn't me I tell ya I was possessed. 

There is the idea of we are not our body our shell, and when we die we leave our body, as well as obe, and astral traveling. so if we can leave our body would it be presumptuous to say others could enter.

That said I have not seen any true possession except invocations. perhaps a pact with a demon would be a way.

----------


## grbree

1.ive known ppl with actual demonic entity following them and flitting in and out of them from time to time and 1000000x more who lied about having one and acting theres a big diff, but some common things can easily be classified as m.p.d in more amped cases are the moving of objects beleivedto be spiritual (i.e. bibles pushed off shelves,crosses turned upside down or tossed onto the floor, and in one extreme case a rosary being ripped off the neck and being imbedded in a wall) the most common symptoms can all be classified as some mental illness if you really wanna know search google for the goetia or lemegeton and try to summon something or praise something. 2.in my beleif all religions are the same just interpreted diffrently i do beleive in god based on the evil ive seen and when he created everything he used science to do it binding all beings by the laws of the physical world and did you know theres a light electric field over the whole planet angels and demons can manipulate this field the stronger they are and the power surrounding the area the easier it is manipulate the field and change things in our "dimension" for lack of a better word now we'v recently discoverd the soul has weight to it a very small insigniffacant weight unnoticable excep to the most sensitive machines now we all know the body uses electrice signals sent to nerves to do everything in short of this rant if there are entitys out there hiding\stuck behind a veil called science they are most expectedly able to manipulate and tear this veil and manipulat wats on the other side A.K.A us possession is completly possible under *ALMOST* impossible conditions and consideing theres almost a trillion humans herean impossible odds of 1\100000000 of almost 1trillion rolls off the dice its not hard anymore.
3.woot first post  :Big Grin: 
if

----------


## Deacan Lionsbane

It amuses me to think that a lot of people believe the Catholic Doctrine about Possession, it is simply not the case at hand.

"Demonic Entities", however you want to define it, are all unique and as such the interaction between host and entity varies depending on a lot of factors. Certain people react different to the situation depending on the strength, background and will of the host, the strength of the entity to name but a few.

Though, you can often tell because the host will change with voice and/or their face will 'distort' to the point where the mind will start to see the entity instead of the host. Some look like they are high (look at their eyes).

Oh and to shatter some illusions, there are _a lot_ of entities out there which cannot simply be removed by "I COMPELL THEE FOUL DAEMON!" and other ‘exorcism’ methods unless they are young or weak entities. Also if it is part of a deal or agreement, it must be seen to the end or find a way out of the agreement. Most of the time when you hear the screaming and unearthly sounds from the entity, they are playing up to your mind and expectations to ensure the interruptions no longer continue to whatever plans it has.

Never underestimate these entities, they have intelligence and experience beyond your own on a majority of encounters. They are far from being ‘stupid’ and to treat them as such is very unwise indeed. Of course, there are always exceptions to this rule and I would, if anyone ever gets into this situation, hope you get one of these entities.

I think I have ranted enough, but basically, be careful and establish the reasons (if any) why it is there.
If it is there for the 'hell' of it (pardon the pun) then there are ways and means of removing the entity from the host, but do not put all your efforts into a doctrine which hardly ever works.

Take care.

----------


## seastorm

I would have to say that I in no way agree with the idea that demonic possession is impossible. That being said, it is not easy. If a demonic spirit or any spirit for that matter could simply possess humans at will then the human race would have a pandemic on its hands. Your brain is attuned to your own resonant frequency. It is not just a toolto be used by any creature passing through the area. Invocations require alot of preperation, ritual work, appropriate scents and visual aids, changes in lifestyle preceding the process, or mind altering chemicals in some traditions. All of this work is designed to place your mind in a state of resonance where it is receptive to the invasion of a specific outside influence. For a demon to possess an individual, that individual would have to already be in a state where their mind was vulnerable to influence from _that particular entity._ So a person already in a sad state could be made worse through external influence but the person would, in all likelyhood not change all that much since the spirit influencing him or her is already in resonance with their own personality at the time. If you know someone who is acting like emily rose, they are not possessed. They are in need of psychological help.

----------


## ArkhamQueen

I am not completely sure whether this is true.
When I watch people it is impossible to see where the biological organism ends and the spirital entity begins.
Some years ago I've seen a woman with a dark spirit hunching over her all the time. Some months later I was told that she was diagnosed with schizophrenia - she felt possessed. She was treated with electroconvulsive therapy. It's astonishing but this makes her feel better.

----------


## seekerofprophecies

Posession is most certainly possible.

----------


## Cartoon Character

I think it's safe to say that the overwhelming majority of cases dealing with oppression and possession by a spirit entity are self induced. In other words, the intense negative emotions and energy produced by abuse, prolonged and excessive fear and hate, a break in the psyche, a strong and continued inner conflict, or any powerful trauma can result in the creation of "entities" that can mimic the symptoms and characteristics aligned with the Western notion of demonic possession. This is particularly true if the afflicted person is "magickally" inclined, so to speak. It doesn't mean that the "entity" is not real, but rather that it is a product of that person's internal negativity turned back against them and not an external source. They can be very real, and I have personally gotten rid of a few of them for other people. Their influence can also attract other external spirit entities that may find this host easier to feed from energetically because of his/her spiritually and energetically weakened condition (what would be considered a "chi demon" in the Daoist tradition, although this is very rare as well.) 

I think the real question of demonic possession, however, is...why? What purpose does it serve? Of what use is the person to the spirit? One of the main difficulties of exorcism (and one of the main reasons why the Catholic church doesn't seem to be very good at it) is that you are trying to forcefully dispel a being that: 

1) Is probably much older than you 
2) Is probably much stronger than you
3) Is probably at least as intelligent as you 
4) Has probably been doing this for a very, very long time
5) Already knows what you know (at higher levels, nothing is really hidden)
6) Has extensive foreknowledge
7) Can just decide to not be wherever it is if it so chooses

With that in mind, the question of why such a being would need a human for anything must arise. Some schools of thought believe that spirits need to inhabit physical objects in order to act in the physical world. So, I suppose a human body would be a good choice, and I'm not saying that possession is not possible (I personally believe that it is, at least in some form.) But the cases of a true possession by an external spirit entity are exceedingly rare compared to the attention it is given in popular culture. That being said, the Hun or "ethereal soul" (the aspect of self that astrally projects) can be attacked by spirits, "stolen" by a sorcerer, become attached to an entity, etc. That would certainly cause a shift in the behavior and life of the afflicted person.

----------


## krimson

Doesn't seem like you really got your question answered. Possession is rare but it can happen. 

Some of these are broad, and some can be signs of something else. Also, this may not be possession specific to demonic entities. But for what it's worth, judge for yourself.

Signs of possession: 
-Missing time (being on your couch watching TV one minute, and then 'coming to' hours later somewhere else, with no recollection of what happened during the time in-between.)
-Nightmares or very bizarre dreams
-Feeling 'outside' of yourself. 
-Panic attacks
-Feeling as though you are not alone, but you cannot escape this other presence. 
-Losing control of your emotions (example: violent rage or fits of laughing come and go for seemingly no reason)
-Having thoughts and feelings that are seemingly not your own. 
-Executing impulsive actions or behaviors, for reasons that can sometimes make no logical sense
-Doing things that you do not remember (example: your friend says you had a screaming match with your mother, you have no recollection of this)
-Marks on your body, with no explanation as to how they got there (cuts, bruises, scratch marks, broken blood vessels)
-Friends and family telling you that you are not the 'same' and that they don't 'know you anymore.'
Feeling as though you no longer know yourself, because you could 'lose 
control' at any time.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Thank you for elaborating in greater detail, Krimson.

----------


## Light

Symptoms listed sounds like a nervous break down, PTSD, etc. there are many things that the mind can do, with the person experiencing physical symptoms to the point of it being even deadly and it has nothing to do with Demons.

----------


## Light

> thank you for posting that Light, i neglected to put that in.


You're welcome. :Smile:

----------


## krimson

> Symptoms listed sounds like a nervous break down, PTSD, etc. there are many things that the mind can do, with the person experiencing physical symptoms to the point of it being even deadly and it has nothing to do with Demons.


Like I said, some of those things can be attributed to other sources. But it helps gain perspective as to what to look for in a case of possession for ANY entity, not just demons. However, I agree that first and foremost a person's psychological health must be taken into consideration. As far as the missing time and the physical marks on the body, these are factors that are difficult to be explained as workings of the mind. Of course, every situation is unique. It's all a matter of connecting the dots and using good judgement.

----------


## Cartoon Character

> I don't believe in Demon possession or any type of possession. It is possible to have an entity attach itself but not in the living or possessing the body. This word possession is thrown around too easily and frankly it needs to stop.
> The symptoms you have described can also be attributed to poltergeist activity, too much kinetic energy where if not controlled it can literally make the body revolt, an awakening, or kundalini awakening too fast, or the person is doing it to themselves, by practices they are not ready for, or from drugs, alcohol. Ir is amazing to me how quickly the term demon possession or any possession is so quickly grabbed onto. You can not be possessed internally by any thing other than yourself. The body and mind at times may be weak but the soul is not, and that is why anything can not enter the body other than you. Humans are their own worst enemy and they are the ones who are creating these symptoms and problems not a demon. I should also add the symptoms can be from a psychic attack. No one or nothing can take over the body that way. I am a conscious channel and my husband is a sub conscious, and believe me it is not possible for this to happen, not in that way.


Traditional Daoist theory says that true possession as it is commonly perceived is not possible, because the underlying theories necessary for such an occurrence are based on a flawed understanding of how reality and the universe really work. In other words, a true possession can't happen because the idea requires the acceptance of other requirements that can't happen. One of these presumptions is commonly called the "soul jar" theory, which essentially holds that there is a separation of sorts between the physical body and its non-physical components, which is incorrect in the way that many people understand it. Astral travel and remote viewing, for example, are really shifts in awareness among different aspects of self, and not the work of totally separate components independent of one another. 

Part of the problem is due to the common Western idea held by many people that the "body" and "soul" are two unrelated and separate things, with the soul being contained somehow physically within the body (hence the "soul jar" idea.) The assumption is that these two components are disconnected from one another, and each has little bearing on what the other does. This is simply not true, as the physical body and what is commonly referred to as the soul are composite aspects of the same being (also, the common Western idea of the soul itself as accepted by most Judeo-Christian systems is largely inaccurate, as soul and spirit are not exactly the same.) Possession as it is commonly thought of could only be possible if the physical body could be inhabited by an outside source, which would mean that the soul would have to be somehow removed (like someone evicting the tenants of a house and moving themselves in.) In this example, the tenants ARE the house, at least to a degree, as body and soul are not totally independent of one another. 

That being said, attachment and influence certainly can and do happen, and this can wreak immense havoc in someone's life. Parts of our awareness can be "peeled off" in large amounts and remain sort of stuck somewhere, thereby in a sense creating a ghost of our living selves. But out and out occupation or possession of the physical body by an outside force can't happen by that force just deciding it's moving in. However, on the subject of influence, a lot can happen. As Iza pointed out, the body and mind may be weak, and the truth is, most things (people included) don't really care about what state they are in. People say that they care, but if they truly did, they would do other things than what they do. Most people are in actuality shockingly easy to influence and control (the Daoist sorcery notion of the "soul steal", for example), and this is because we CHOOSE to basically piss our inherent power away by doing dumb things and by being oblivious to and unaware of how reality actually is. It's not even so much a matter of one person or spirit being so much more powerful than another person, but rather one of most people being relatively weak in the areas of awareness, self-knowledge and control and personal responsibility. Which is also really a choice.

----------

